# P&O ferry prices



## janekins (May 16, 2011)

Please can anyone tell me if crossings on P&O to France are the same price if bought on the day of travel when compared with advance bookings. Or are they more expensive? I am wondering if we would still be able to get the saver rate price.

Thanks

Janekins


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Haven't bought them in the uk, but when we went for an early return last year, (we had not gone out P & O) it was cheapest to book for the following day, we did that, could have had the 1st ferry after midnight, but opted for around 07.00, less than half of what it would have cost to go back the previous evening. This was in early November though.

Might be worth while doing a trial price comparison before you need to travel, ask about same day and then about the next
Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I would have thought that in the majority of cases it would be cheaper to book in advance. The systems the companies use encourage booking up front, and if the boat is getting full up they will get very pricey.

If you're not sure when you're returning it's possible to get variable tickets whereby you can change with no penalty.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

A few years back...
Single pre-booked Newhaven to Dieppe = £70
Single booked at port for next ferry Dieppe to Newhaven = £425
They know when it is important to you!

Patrick


----------

